# Baby bird rescue



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I work on a college campus, and I have to take the bus to and from work because there is not a lot of parking on campus. As I was walking from the bus stop back to my apartment yesterday afternoon, I saw something flapping around on the side of the road. I went to see what it was, and it turns out it was a tiny baby bird! He was soooo small, and the way he was moving made it appear that one of his wings was injured. I looked around to see if I could find nest or anything, but I didn't see anything, except for two other babies that were already dead.  I'm thinking that maybe a cat or something else got to the nest but then got scared off by a car (the street is off the highway so pretty busy). Since he seemed to be hurt, I made the decision to rescue the little bird and try and get him someplace safe. 

Once I got him inside, I set him up in a shoebox with one of Liam's old liners inside. He was able to stand up and hop on his own, but every time he tried to flap his wings he would just fall over and go in circles because the one wing wasn't working as well. He seemed pretty healthy otherwise - he kept chirping and even opened his mouth for food! I was able to locate a wildlife rescue center only about 20 minutes away and took him there yesterday afternoon. The staff was really nice and even gave me a case number so that I could call up in a couple of days and see how he's doing.  

Anyways, I just figured I would share this story with HHC, since I'm sure all of you will appreciate it much more than most people I know! It definitely made me feel like I'd done my good deed for the day. Hopefully little "chirpy" will pull through okay!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwwww, adorable little guy! I'm so glad you saw him and got him to a wildlife rescue.  I work at one, and we get tons of baby songbirds during the spring and summer, mostly ones that have just fallen out of their nest. Working at the pet store on Sunday, I had a customer bring in a baby sparrow that her neighbors had found. She was new to the area and didn't know where to take him. I ended up keeping him at the store with me and getting some food/water in him until I could take him to the rescue. He ended up dying after I handed him over though.  We figure he must've been on the sidewalk for too long to be able to bounce back. I hope your little guy does okay though! Sounds like he was pretty strong other than the wing. Keep us updated as well?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad you found him & I hope he's alright. What a cutie.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm going to call them tomorrow and get an update for sure - hopefully he pulls through! I have no idea how long he was out of his nest but I got him to the rescue within an hour of finding him, so hopefully that helps a bit.  Visiting the rescue station made me want to volunteer there, I could hear all these little birdies chirping away when I was in the office. I just need to figure out a way to make the days 30 hours long so I have enough time!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you can find the time, it's so much fun! Most of what I do at the shelter I work at is clean cages, wash dishes, etc., but sometimes I get to play Mama Birdy and go feed the chicks we have, and right now we have kittens to play with.  Plus it gets me around birds of prey, which I absolutely LOVE. I wish I could go more often, but the shelter I go to is about 45 minutes away, so I can't get out there more than once a week most of the time.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lucky Chirpy! I'm glad you found him. Maybe you should rename Chirpy, Lucky.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

cylaura said:


> I'm going to call them tomorrow and get an update for sure - hopefully he pulls through! I have no idea how long he was out of his nest but I got him to the rescue within an hour of finding him, so hopefully that helps a bit.  Visiting the rescue station made me want to volunteer there, I could hear all these little birdies chirping away when I was in the office. I just need to figure out a way to make the days 30 hours long so I have enough time!


Make sure to let us know here when you get an update!! I wish I got a case number when we turned over our baby birds that we rescued last month. I took care of them overnight and through the morning before locating our local wildlife rescue dropping them off there. A tiny part of me was sad cause I had played the mommy role for several hours and I attach to animals waaaay quick. Most of me was happy that they were 100 times livelier and warmer and chirpier than when we found them. And the rest of me wanted so badly to volunteer there for the same reason you said!! The place sounded like... a birdy nursery playground! So much cheeping and chirping! :shock: So cute!!

When we brought them inside we did not want them to get exposed to the dogs and kitten, so we but them in Carlos's room... I decided since he had to listen to their chirping during feeding time, he should at least get to peek (from a safe distance of course!) He seemed kind of perplexed :lol: I only got one pic of the meeting and it was with my phone so it's pretty blurry, but the memory is all there:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> Make sure to let us know here when you get an update!! I wish I got a case number when we turned over our baby birds that we rescued last month. I took care of them overnight and through the morning before locating our local wildlife rescue dropping them off there. A tiny part of me was sad cause I had played the mommy role for several hours and I attach to animals waaaay quick. Most of me was happy that they were 100 times livelier and warmer and chirpier than when we found them. And the rest of me wanted so badly to volunteer there for the same reason you said!! The place sounded like... a birdy nursery playground! So much cheeping and chirping! :shock: So cute!!
> 
> When we brought them inside we did not want them to get exposed to the dogs and kitten, so we but them in Carlos's room... I decided since he had to listen to their chirping during feeding time, he should at least get to peek (from a safe distance of course!) He seemed kind of perplexed :lol: I only got one pic of the meeting and it was with my phone so it's pretty blurry, but the memory is all there:


 :lol: That face! He really does look a bit confused We've had to rescue three baby wrens. The cat on our block was scooping them out of our bird house. We got them all right, but the cat wasn't happy with us.


----------

